# Show your work!



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Post any songs or riffs you've made up.

I have a youtube account YouTube - chrispaquette's Channel , some pretty old stuff on there ill add on it soon.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol not bad bro, I'm not a guitar specialist so I know nothing about it, but you have some distortion thing from the recording..  kind of hampers the quality.

And zomg. Okay Shaigar commented on your videos.. lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just went to his page and I'm listening to him sing "tale as old as time." wtf. one weird guy.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

With most of these I had to play the vid then record the screen with my webcam while it was playing because I created them via windows movie maker which takes hours to upload to the internet then disconnects when it's almost done, but it only takes minutes to upload to youtube if I record with my webcam.

The last one is an ambient thing I made to replicate a tornado soundscape

*Your Third Ear Cannot Hear​*
YouTube - Your Third Ear Cannot Hear

*Mind Invasions*​
YouTube - Mind Invasions

*Scrambled Beat Spider Feet*​
YouTube - Scrambled Beat Spider Feet

*Acid Prince​*
YouTube - Acid Prince

*The Gremlin's Brew​*
YouTube - The Gremlin's Brew

*Theunicorn'sspaceship​*
YouTube - Theunicorn'sspaceship

*Sea of Modulation and the Stained Glass Wind*​
YouTube - Sea of Modulation and the Stained Glass Wind


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*My ENFJ sister is a Singer/Songwriter. She asked me to edit her music, and make the artwork. I'll see if she'll either allow me to put up one of her songs, or make a remix of one *


----------

